# 1999 Tracker Super Guide V-14 Rebuild



## Troutman3000 (Jun 3, 2010)

Just picked up this from the Jacksonville area for 1900.00. Not a bad deal it comes with an older model electric start 25 hp Evinrude tiller outboard. Got 1400.00 for my other tin so I only had to come off 500 for a significant upgrade.

So I leave at 4:30am yesterday to go get this thing. Im making good time and get there around 9:30am, look over the boat and go to the bank to finalize the transaction. As I am looking at the trailer I see a good bit of corrosion on the springs and ask the seller how it pulls and if he has had any problems. He says no, I have never had any problems you should be fine. Well, he was wrong.

I was going north on interstate 75 and was about half way home when I decided to stop and fill up (had a quarter tank left) and get some food for the last three hours. As I pull in I see one of the trailer wheels wobbling. After closer examination I noticed that the wheel was smoking. The whole entire hub had blown out. To add insult to injury some begger asked me if I would buy him some gas, a couple of very strern NO'S and he went on his way. I didnt know what to do so I used my iphone to look for a mechanic. I found one two blocks away and I towed the boat over there and they went to work. 

Well it was so hot on that wheel that it bent the spindle so 5 hours and 400.00 dollars later I left on my way home. I finally got home at 9:00pm ate some dinner and went to bed. I cant help feeling someone was watching out for me. The mechanics told me that had I not pulled over when I did I would have lost the wheel and wrecked for sure. The thing was is that I almost thought about continuing to the next town, but something just told me to go ahead and get off now. Made me count my blessings and remeber whats important in life. I hugged and kissed my wife when I got home and thanked God for sending a little help my way.

Here are some pics. I'll update my plan of action here in a bit. I'll get some better pics when I go fishing tomorrow.


----------



## Brine (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats on the new rig T-Man. Looks like a great rig, and a big step up from your last. 

And it has a bimini top... 8) 

What hp is the Rude?

Sorry to hear about the added expense, but glad to hear you avoided disaster.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jun 3, 2010)

Brine said:


> Congrats on the new rig T-Man. Looks like a great rig, and a big step up from your last.
> 
> And it has a bimini top... 8)
> 
> ...



The Rude is 25hp. I will probably get a 40hp down the road, but after the purchase I cant sink a dime into it for now (wife's orders).

I plan on re-doing the flooring and storage and painting the inside over the winter. I need to put some attention to that trailer right away though. The mechanic suggested replaces the other hub and bearings soon because it didnt seem like the old man had every greased them.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jun 3, 2010)

Whats the fuel mix on that rude?


----------



## bobberboy (Jun 3, 2010)

Did you buy from a private seller and is there no recourse for the $400 and 1/2 day lost?


----------



## perchin (Jun 3, 2010)

Sweet upgrade man...... I would be calling the seller to let him know what happened. If he is like me and honest, I would send you off a few hundred bucks back...


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jun 3, 2010)

perchin said:


> Sweet upgrade man...... I would be calling the seller to let him know what happened. If he is like me and honest, I would send you off a few hundred bucks back...




I emailed him immediately after it happened. He offered no money and said he only used it locally and never noticed any problems. He said he was sorry and that was about it. I would be more than willing to split the difference, but he hasnt offered and I am not asking. He will only say no I would assume. All in all even at 2400 its a good deal and now I know that those bearings are good for a long time now. Its a magic tilt trailer and after I change the other hub and the springs out it will good as new. Those trailers are expensive too.

What should I fab up for fenders? The old ones are in bad shape.


----------



## perchin (Jun 3, 2010)

Yeah.... what you and I would do is not always what another would do... still a good deal though. I just drilled and bolted angle iron to my trailer and then bolted on the new fenders. They are usually from 19.99 to 39.99 in price for new ones.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jun 3, 2010)

perchin said:


> Yeah.... what you and I would do is not always what another would do... still a good deal though. I just drilled and bolted angle iron to my trailer and then bolted on the new fenders. They are usually from 19.99 to 39.99 in price for new ones.




I would have at least offered me 200 bux since I paid full asking price, it only seams fair.


The supports are there. So you just go to a trailer type store and pick them up?


----------



## BaitCaster (Jun 3, 2010)

Too bad about the trailer snafu. Nice looking boat though!


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jun 3, 2010)

How do I know what year my outboard is?


----------



## Queencitybassman (Jun 3, 2010)

There should be a vin number somewhere on the outboard just google it most of the time it will show up with a little research


----------



## perchin (Jun 3, 2010)

I know that TSC (Tractor Supply Company) sells a good supply of trailer parts. If you post your serial # somebody will probably be able to help you out on the motor's year.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jun 3, 2010)

perchin said:


> I know that TSC (Tractor Supply Company) sells a good supply of trailer parts. If you post your serial # somebody will probably be able to help you out on the motor's year.




I'll get it when I get home. I just watned to know for future reference. Doesnt Norhtern Tool sell trailer parts as well?


----------



## perchin (Jun 4, 2010)

Troutman3000 said:


> perchin said:
> 
> 
> > I know that TSC (Tractor Supply Company) sells a good supply of trailer parts. If you post your serial # somebody will probably be able to help you out on the motor's year.
> ...



I believe they do.... hard to say though, seeing how my wife throws the catalogs awasy fast so I can't see the new cool tools... :LOL2:


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jun 4, 2010)

Now my motor is acting up. There is oil like film where the exhaust is and it smells like gas real bad when it runs. The previous owner says the gas was ok, but some of it was a brownish color. Should I run some cleaner through it. It will start and when the gear is not engaged it will rev up, but once the gear is engaged it will only put around. It worked great when we first started it.

What should I do?

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 4, 2010)

I wouldn't be running brown gas through my engine for starters


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jun 4, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> I wouldn't be running brown gas through my engine for starters




No Kidding? The top layer as I poured out the last 3 gallons was blue, then the bottom was brown. And the exhaust area around the shaft is greasy and left an oil residue behind. I think Ill try some fuel cleaner first. Anyone use seafoam in their outboards?

Thanks,

J


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 4, 2010)

Yeah, it hasn't done much for me. I'm curious to try the deep creep stuff you spray into the cylinder, but the gas additive did nothing for me.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jun 4, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> Yeah, it hasn't done much for me. I'm curious to try the deep creep stuff you spray into the cylinder, but the gas additive did nothing for me.




Sounds like a carb problem but if I can use a cleaner that would be better thatn rebuilding the carbs.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 4, 2010)

Troutman3000 said:


> dyeguy1212 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, it hasn't done much for me. I'm curious to try the deep creep stuff you spray into the cylinder, but the gas additive did nothing for me.
> ...



Was that the correct quote? I fail to see how you can diagnose an unmentioned problem when all I said was that it didn't do much for me :lol:


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jun 4, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> Troutman3000 said:
> 
> 
> > dyeguy1212 said:
> ...




I meant mine is a carb problem....Rambling here man, tired from fishing and tired of dealing with this motor already. my bad.


----------



## longjohn119 (Jun 4, 2010)

Troutman3000 said:


> dyeguy1212 said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't be running brown gas through my engine for starters
> ...



That's a sign the gasoline has broken down and separated into it's different components, probably has a lot of moisture in it too. If you are going to try to clean the carbs use the Deep Creep, Sea Foam is really for decarbing the cylinders and pistons and you literally have to drown the motor with it. As an additive it will help keep a decarbed motor clean and keeping a clean fuel system clean but it doesn't really do much for getting a carboned up motor clean or cleaning a dirty carb.. 

Best thing would be to clean and rebuild the carb(s) and fuel pump, replace the fuel lines inside and outside the motor and rinse out the gas tank good. It will save you a lot of grief in the end and would probably be cheaper in the long run than a series of half fixes. It's even more important on a motor that doesn't have oil injection because your fuel system is also your main lubrication system, if you are running lean on mixture you are also running lean on oil to lubricate the motor causing premature wear and possibly taking out a cylinder.


----------



## norshor (Jun 4, 2010)

I have had really good luck with Deep Creep myself on 2 and 4 stroke applications. I have always followed the directions and if that doesn't work, ended up rebuilding a carb. Did wonders on my buddy's '95 Merc 65hp that had a ton of hours on it and never been serviced. Was quite a trick spraying all three carbs down. Augers, Lawn mowers, chainsaws, wheelers, I have used it on them all. It's more money than other stuff out there, but worth it to me because it actually works.

Great looking rig by the way!! Can't wait to see your mods.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Oct 26, 2010)

I have a problem with leaks in my boat. It really started happening after the boat got washed onto shore at Allatoona but some crazy pleasure boaters. I have rebucked most of the rivets I could get to but it only slowed it down. Some of the rivets have small amounts of corrosion from the saltwater it was in before. Besides replaceing rivets would Gluv-it help at all. Im not looking to totally redo the boat since I want to get another one at some point but for peace of mind I would like to slow the leaking down a good bit. I have to run the bilge a few times per 8 hour trip which is fine but I would like a more permenant fix.

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## charliehawk510 (Apr 6, 2012)

Hey y'all I'm a total newb but those little carbs ain't nothin to re build... personaly I would dump that old fuel, flush my tank re fill, then drop the bowl on the carb and clean the bowl be careful not to drop that jet and spring though you might just want to hang onto that rude when ya geter purrin


----------

